# No or Low VOC paint



## michaelg (Sep 18, 2008)

I am looking for a low or no VOC paint that I could private label for my company.. does anyone know of any smaller companies that has a good product we could put our label on. I am in the northwest so looking for a company that is relatively close.


----------



## scpainting (Sep 13, 2008)

what are you painting?


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Just curious. Why would a company that has developed the technology for an excellent coating, that is no/low VOC, that they are trying to brand themselves, be interested in putting it out or licensing it for others to put their name on it? Do you have other manufacturers that you have your own label on? And as a contractor, why would you want to have your own label on it? If "Acme Painting" put in a competing bid and they were using "Acme Paint", and I was using BM or SW, why would the homeowner/customer choose an unknown product? Even if it was actually SW or BM paint with a different label. I would even market hard against you pointing out that you could be using cheap paint and they really couldn't trust a coating named "Acme Paint"


----------



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

Sherwin-Williams can make you j-29 batches. I think that you have to order at least 750 gallons. Go to an SW store and get in contact with a sales rep. They will be able to provide you with more information.


----------



## pkwy (Jan 30, 2009)

it is not possible for a good no voc paint to exist.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

pkwy said:


> it is not possible for a good no voc paint to exist.


I guess you havent tried natura yet.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I guess you havent tried natura yet.


+1 for natura...


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Whats natura?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

If you have to ask, you don't need to know....








what _is_ Natura?


----------



## Whitey97 (Feb 17, 2009)

wow that was an @$$ hole comment


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Whitey97 said:


> wow that was an @$$ hole comment


 
My perception was that it was satirical in nature.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

****** said:


> wow that was an @$$ hole comment


Yeah, hes a Natura at it
:jester:

Thanks ******, but he's just playing around dude. No Stress:thumbsup:
But it was a serious question:whistling2:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

natura is the new zero voc paint from BM

http://benjaminmoore.com/bmpsweb/po...les/pa_int_natura&_pageLabel=fc_productsspecs


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Ahh, BM is really hard to get here. And you cant get Aura for almost 200 miles.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Bender said:


> Ahh, BM is really hard to get here. And you cant get Aura for almost 200 miles.



well thats what happens when your in Idaho man...


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

But we did just get colored TVs and indoor plumbing. No more splinters:thumbsup:


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

I believe BM will private label, do not know minimum etc.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Bender said:


> No more splinters:thumbsup:


 
Sheesh. The paint in Idaho has splinters in it? That IS bad!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Last Craftsman said:


> Sheesh. The paint in Idaho has splinters in it? That IS bad!


Think "outhouse".


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Even in Fargo...*

Sheesh!
Even here in ND, we now have electricity, plumbing, AND C2 paint!!

Pretty sure they don't do "private runs" though...

Faron


----------



## pkwy (Jan 30, 2009)

whats next? non voc photocopiers and carpets??? since both release volatile organic compounds... keep driving those hummers people


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

LOL Campaigning? The virtual job is on another thread.


----------

